# Как восстановить нервы?



## Игорь_ЕД (10 Июл 2017)

Наверное многие посетители форума сталкивались с такими симптомами, как потеря чувствительности в стопе, мурашки, покалывания, слабость в ноге, склонность к спазмам мышц. Пытаясь разобраться в причинах этих симптомов, немного погуглил интернет по ключевому слову "радикулопатия". Нарыл для себя кое-что интересное. Во-первых, некоторые статьи в сети описывают так называемую вторую "невротическую" стадию радикулопатии, которой соответствуют в точности перечисленные симптомы. Эта стадия следует за первой стадией (сильные боли), когда боли уходят. К сожалению статьи, которые мне попались, все переписаны из одного источника и содержат крайне мало информации. Непонятно, как лечить организм во второй стадии, непонятно, сколько она будет продолжаться и непонятен вообще прогноз. Случайно попалась типа научная статья (именно типа) "Цитомедины в комплексной терапии пояснично-крестцовых радикулопатий". Статья посвящена рекламе препарата "кортексин". Поскольку статистика в статье не выдерживает никакой критике, то по видимому кортексин здесь вообще не при чём. Однако в заключении статьи содержится кое какая полезная информация. Суть в том, что после первичного раздражения корешков нервов (допустим седалищного) возникает воспаление с аутоиммунным процессом, при котором иммунная система организма разрушает миелиновую оболочку нервов. Причём этот процесс склонен к хронизации (то есть поддерживает самого себя). И как с этим бороться? У меня пока две идеи. Во первых, у меня есть направление на физиотерапию: электрофорез с гидрокортизоном. Как-то я это недооценивал и не ходил. Теперь собираюсь всё же сходить. Во-вторых, хочу провести себе курс витаминотерапии (особенно витаминами группы В). Прошу форумчан, кто сталкивался с подобными проблемами, поделиться опытом. Думаю, что в качестве контроля за процессом лечения можно использовать ЭНМГ. К сожалению в нашем городе на эту процедуру надо записываться сильно заранее. Я записан на пятницу. Посмотрим.


----------



## АлексейТ (10 Июл 2017)

Это прозвучит немного глупо - сходите к врачу - нужно установить диагноз, это будет не просто, а в некоторых случаях совсем невозможно при обычном подходе.
В обычной клинике конечно диагноз поставят, но будет ли он верным
ЭНМГ делать каждый месяц это без штанов останешься, по мне так эта процедура бесполезная. Допустим она показала непроходимость какого то нерва - а может у меня так с рождения было? Так с рентгеном кистей получилось - нашли остеопороз, но когда он начался не известно - у меня все кости тонкие и длинные с 15-ти лет.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (10 Июл 2017)

АлексейТ написал(а):


> Это прозвучит немного глупо - сходите к врачу - нужно установить диагноз, это будет не просто, а в некоторых случаях совсем невозможно при обычном подходе.


На всякий случай сообщаю свой диагноз, так как я его понимаю и со слов врачей. Не всё записано в бумагах. У меня давний спондилолистез 2-3 степени стабильный. Разрушился межпозвоночный диск (очень давно) и позвонок L5 въехал в позвонок S1. При этом сузилось корешковое отверстие. При этом оно всё-таки было достаточно для функционирования нерва в обычных условиях. При выполнении экстремальной нагрузки произошло разовое защемление седалищного нерва в этом корешковом отверстии. Больше защемления не происходило. Острый период воспаления и сильной боли прошёл. Остались симптомы, описанные в первом посту. Я специально не писал про свой диагноз, поскольку проблемы, описанные в первом посту, возникают и при других диагнозах. (А у меня диагноз относительно редкий). Защемление седалищного нерва (однократное) может быть вызвано как неудачно расположенной грыжей межпозвоночного диска, так и вообще при здоровом позвоночнике. Если идёт постоянное защемление нерва, то это уже показание к операции. Там уже нерв может реально умереть (а не только его миелиновая оболочка). И это будет уже особая тема. И там восстановление нервов уже гораздо сложнее. Хотя бы в этой ветке рассмотреть более простой случай.


----------



## AliceG (10 Июл 2017)

Я читала на форуме триатлетов о том, что у многих боли во второй стадии (когда первопричина уже устранена, но мозг продолжает генерить сигнал о том, что что-то не в порядке, и человек продолжает чувствовать боль) купируются с помощью антидепрессантов.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Июл 2017)

@Игорь_ЕД, седалищный нерв может быть ущемлен только под грушевидной мышце.
Вы имели в виду корешок?
А теперь важно.
Только онемение или все же слабость?


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (10 Июл 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Седалищный нерв может быть ущемлен только под грушевидной мышце.
> Вы имели ввиду корешок?


Я имел в виду, что по словам докторов у меня в начале болезни (из-за чего всё началось), когда я неудачно напрягся и повернулся, произошло ущемление корешка седалищного нерва там, где он выходит из позвоночника через корешковое отверстие (?) в виду того, что оно у меня немного сужено. Сейчас у меня седалищный нерв не вполне здоров, он провоцирует спазм грушевидной мышцы. Та сжимает опять же седалищный нерв. Это по словам второго невролога.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Только онемение или все же слабость?


Слабость - понятие субъективное. Объективно - я на правом носке стою свободно и держу равновесие. А вот на левом сделать это мне сильно трудней. Ноги отощали. Мой вес снизился на несколько килограмм. И что характерно, как отметил один врач, левая нога, там где слабость, на глаз явно худее, чем правая. Возможно слабость - это просто от того, что ноги отощали. Пробы неврологические выполняю. То есть патологической слабости нет. На обоих носочках хожу. Нога поднимается перпендикулярно без боли. Второй невролог считает, что дело сугубо в грушевидной мышце. Сделал мне два укола - в левую и в правую ягодицу. На меня это абсолютно не подействовало. Хотя он нашёл ранее две очень болючие точки - на уровне таза - слева и справа. Но где это - то ли там грушевидная мышца, и она воспалена? То ли там проходит седалищный нерв - и он воспален? Информация от докторов получаю крайне мало. Не очень разговорчивые они.


----------



## хорошее (10 Июл 2017)

А сидеть нормально?


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (10 Июл 2017)

хорошее написал(а):


> А сидеть нормально?


Нормально. Но я на стуле долго не сижу. За компьютером долго полусидя - полулёжа. Скорее полусидя, но под головой опора. А вот ходить - реально начал уставать. Разбиваю прогулки на две части. С утра час. И ближе к вечеру час. Мышцы ног ущипнёшь - болят. Не трогать - не болят. Попробовал делать неглубокие приседания - чувствуется в ногах болезненность как от усталости.

Попробую завтра записаться к неврологу. Пощупал себя. Вообще все мышцы в организме болезненно напряжены. Что-то не так.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (11 Июл 2017)

Посетил невролога. Получил кучу рецептов. Сделан укол дексаметазона. Проивовоспалительное и против аутоиммунных проявлений. Получил рецепт нейромидина. Он увеличивает уровень ацетилхолина. Наверное должен уменьшить уровень спазмов. Для восстановления нервов назначены витамины группы В. Дополнительно я ещё прикупил фолиевую кислоту и лецитин. От вегетососудистой дистонии назначены фенибут и афобазол. Посмотрим как пойдёт процесс и что покажет ЭНМГ.


----------



## Elka66 (11 Июл 2017)

Нейромедин увеличит, спазм, снимают миорелаксанты, мне нравится сирдалуд, хвалили баклосан, ничего не почуствовала, летицин скорее для печени, вместо фолиевой уж лучше липоевую


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (12 Июл 2017)

Elka66 написал(а):


> Нейромедин увеличит, спазм, снимают миорелаксанты,


 @Elka66, спасибо! Сходил ещё раз к врачу. Получили рецепт на мидокалм. Выпил одну таблетку 50 мг. Жду эффекта. Пока что-то ничего не ясно. Пока не хочу насиловать свой организм им до ЭНМГ. После неё может чего-нибудь прояснится.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (13 Июл 2017)

Кажется начинаю понимать, что со мной происходит. Главное, что я был не осторожен в дозировании физических нагрузок. Решил, что выздоравливаю. Слишком много ходил. Начал делать упражнения для грушевидной мышцы (без должного умения). А седалищный нерв у меня воспалён. Видимо острый период ещё не закончился. И с ЛФК и физической активностью надо быть очень осторожным. В итоге получил обострение воспаления седалищного нерва. В мышцах на ногах ноющая боль (раньше не было). Слабость в ногах, что как-то по квартире плохо хожу. В сидячем и лежачем положении мышцы на ногах как-то регулярно дёргаются. Сегодня поеду на второй укол (гормональный). От первого было сильно лучше, но к сожалению действие его прошло. Принимаю противовоспалительные (парацетамол, нимесулид). Мидокалм от спазмов. Сколько его надо пить - посоветуюсь с врачом. Вчера выпил две таблетки по пять грамм, так плохо спал.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Июл 2017)

Мидокалм по 5 грамм?


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (13 Июл 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Мидокалм по 5 грамм?


Опечатка. По 5 миллиграмм.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Июл 2017)

По 50 наверное!


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (13 Июл 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> По 50 наверное!


Точно! Ошибся. Есть в продаже по 50 и по 150. Я взял по 50. Сейчас думаю, как оптимально себе дозу подобрать.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Июл 2017)

50 это, считай, детская доза.
Попринимайте несколько дней, привыкните, потом увеличение дозы.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (13 Июл 2017)

Спасибо! Понял. Буду потихоньку увеличивать дозу. Вроде он мне помогает - успокаивает патологическое возбуждение нервов в ногах. Я посмотрел инструкцию. Обычная доза для взрослых - 3 таблетки по 150 мг.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Июл 2017)

Правильно.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (29 Июл 2017)

Также заинтересовался Берлитионом. Но у нас в Минске таких лекарств нет. Правда нашёл аналоги - альфа-липон и тиогамму (содержат альфа-липоевую (тиоктовую) кислоту). В таблетках - сойдёт?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Июл 2017)

Сойдёт!


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (29 Июл 2017)

Спасибо! Попробую применить. Про альфа-липоевую кислоту прочёл, что она обладает анти-оксидантными свойствами. У меня мышцы на ногах как-бы ноют от усталости (хотя хожу сейчас очень мало, по квартире только). Может поможет.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Июл 2017)

Лфк. Лучше!


----------

